# Buckeye Crappie Challenge



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

The BCC held it's State Championship yesterday at Salt Fork. Almost 10lbs for 8 fish to win!! With the Triton bonus, the winners, Jim & Doug Freeman took home a paycheck of $4000.

For more info. go to www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com

GOOD FISHIN!!!

Russ


www.midwestcrappie.com


----------

